# Northern California CHCNC Play Date



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

*Capital Havanese Club of Northern California 
2008 FUN DAY *
(spread the word)

WHEN: *Saturday, May 31, 2008*

WHAT TIME: *11:00 AM - 2:00 PM. *
Sandwiches and drinks will be provided.

WHERE: *Susan's (mckennasedona) home in Tracy, CA*

WHAT TO BRING: Folding chair AND your Havanese You don't have to be a member of the club to attend.

RSVP (by May 26th): *Please PM mckennasedona for address and directions *

CHCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety.

CHCNC Board of Directors


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

We hope to see you there!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Susan, thanks for this. Unfortunately I will be away in CO at a family reunion. Would love to meet everyone and their Havs. Have fun!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> *Capital Havanese Club of Northern California
> 2008 FUN DAY *
> (spread the word)
> 
> ...


Hey, Amanda! Road trip!!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I was thinking the same thing- I think DH will be in Hawaii so I am game


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We may just have to try to work something out.... :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We will try to attend! It's my birthday!!! Can't think of anything that will make me happier than to celebrate surrounded by havs!!!!eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Playdate? Well, you *know* Maddie would love a playdate with alot of Havs. We'll definitely plan on it! Susan, I'll PM you to see if I can bring anything. Thanks! :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wow, if gas wasn't so high, we'd make the trip*

We live in Redondo Beach but love to travel! Here is a photo of one of our puppy playdates.
Linda
Riki and Daisy


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so excited and will plan on being there. Wow--to think some southern CA people might come!!! Just awesome!

Catherine--we will call it your birthday party!! Susan can I bring a cake?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie and Amanda, it would be terrific if you could do a road trip north. 
Sally I hope you will be there. 
Amy, I'm sorry you won't make it but have a wonderful time at your family reunion.
Catherine, I can't think of a better way to spend a birthday than with a bunch of Havs!
Linda, that would be a really LONG road trip. 
Cheryl, I'm glad you plan to come. If Catherine will be there then yep, you can bring a cake and we'll sing Happy Birthday (well, I'll mouth the words because I can't sing...).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Susan, I'll be mouthing the words right with you. 
Leslie & Amanda, that would be a hoot!

I just received some new information yesterday about a Fun Run that is going to be there as well. Lisa should probably post those details. Think "Agility Lite".


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Susan, thanks for hosting this fun event! We are planning to attend!

Please email me and let me know what I can bring or how I can help!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We had the agility equipment at the one last year at the park and it was really funny to see everyone try to coax their reluctant Havs through the course. I remember Poornima's Benji decided that he was going to protest by simply laying down and refusing to budge. 

Jane, I'm glad you will be able to make it. Just bring yourselves and Lincoln and Scout!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> *We had the agility equipment at the one last year at the park and it was really funny to see everyone try to coax their reluctant Havs through the course.* I remember Poornima's Benji decided that he was going to protest by simply laying down and refusing to budge.
> 
> Jane, I'm glad you will be able to make it. Just bring yourselves and Lincoln and Scout!


Well, that settles it. Amanda and I will _have_ to come just so Dora can show them all how much fun agility really is! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Agility Fun Run*

Hi all - here's the info that Kimberly mentioned. Since I wasn't there last year to see this, I hope I'm describing it right. Sounds like Benji may be teaching some new tricks!

Agility Fun Run 
Take a fun run and help the club. We'll have a simple agility course set up and will offer training to anyone who'd like to try agility with their Havanese. Each fun run on the course will cost $1 and help the club raise money. Tanya McDonald has graciously offered to teach everyone who's interested. So bring some good bait, a few singles and get ready for some structured RLH.

Prizes/Raffle Donations - If you've got a few extra dog toys or items, please bring them so we can offer prizes and if we get enough, we can even have a raffle.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish I could go ... sounds like so much fun! I excitedly await pictures!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

EstrellaVila said:


> I wish I could go ... sounds like so much fun! I excitedly await pictures!


You are welcome to come Estrella and if you do, it would count as one of the two functions you must attend to become a member. Last year, Susan and her wonderful husband were wonderful hostess' and I know this year will be just a grand!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures from last year. Maybe this will help entice you to come. <grin>


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So Kathy, are YOU coming??? 
So far, I've only gotten RSVPs from two club members, Joe and Tanya.....the rest of you, come out, come out wherever you are.......
So far, we're up to about 18 people and 13 dogs.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Susan, I would love to come and bring my hubby, Kie (he might take movies!) along with our girls ~ Kohana & Pebble! Thank you for the invitation ~ what can we bring?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> So Kathy, are YOU coming???
> So far, I've only gotten RSVPs from two club members, Joe and Tanya.....the rest of you, come out, come out wherever you are.......
> So far, we're up to about 18 people and 13 dogs.


It looks like alot of fun, but I'm not too sure I could make it. It's a pretty full weekend for me already.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, It would be great if you and your hubby can come!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> So Kathy, are YOU coming???
> So far, I've only gotten RSVPs from two club members, Joe and Tanya.....the rest of you, come out, come out wherever you are.......
> So far, we're up to about 18 people and 13 dogs.


DUH!!!!!! LOL I will be there for sure!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I will be there for sure!!!!


That's great. The count has climbed considerably. I think we're right around 28-30 people now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> That's great. The count has climbed considerably. I think we're right around 28-30 people now.


Wonderful!!! I look forward to meeting everyone!!! I think I will bring Gracie, she is Dasher's brother. I hope Amanda and Leslie can come, that would be fantastic!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Count me in for 1 two legged kind...and 7 mini six week old fur-babies (if that's ok with you, Susan~!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, we would be able to make it.....DH, me, and of course Benji and Lizzie. Thanks for hosting the playdate.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kathy said:


> You are welcome to come Estrella and if you do, it would count as one of the two functions you must attend to become a member. Last year, Susan and her wonderful husband were wonderful hostess' and I know this year will be just a grand!!!


Kathy, I entered Tito in the Reno show that weekend, but if we are the only ones that signed up I definetly will skip the show and come!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Really Kathy, it costs a grand to attend? Just teasing you and your fast typing there.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Count Me In!*

I have no idea where Tracy is but if it's a Hav Forum Playdate I'm game and will Google Map it! And since this one is on a weekend I'll drag, er, bring Martin along with Baba and Desi.

Since my big volunteer project is over, I promise to be better about processing photos this time.

Take care and enjoy your 3 day weekend!

Patti, mom to Baba & Desi

Desi cute as always and Baba just a bit grumpy here:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - you guys look like you are going to have a great time~!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I have no idea where Tracy is


 Pattie, it's out in the "sticks".....No really, we are 65 miles east of SF. We can get from our driveway to the SF side of the Bay Bridge in an hour on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you again Patti and meeting Martin this time (since he couldn't make our last gathering)!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow. If everyone comes who has said they plan to we will have 40 people and about as many dogs!! My neighbors will definitely be peeking out their upstairs windows.
Just a reminder....here are the pertinent details:

Date: *Saturday, May 31st*
Time: *11 AM - 2 PM*
Where: *Tracy, CA*
What to bring: folding chairs

If you have RSVP'd and I have not yet given you the address or directions please PM me or email me at susank at pacbell(dot)net


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Pattie, it's out in the "sticks".....No really, we are 65 miles east of SF. We can get from our driveway to the SF side of the Bay Bridge in an hour *on a Saturday morning*.


Only in SF and LA do you have to include that qualifier! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin1: So true, Leslie and I should have added, "as long as there hasn't been an accident on the freeway."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here ya go, Patti! Courtesy of Mapquest.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda & Leslie, is there really a chance of you two showing up?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Perhaps it depends on how much they can withdraw from their retirement accounts to pay for gas!! At almost $4.00 per gallon and give or take 300 miles one way.... Yikes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- Are there going to be puppy party favors?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We are not above bribery! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie and Amanda, if it's any incentive, at our Lil Pawz reunion at my house last October, Elaine went home with two less puppies than she arrived with, so there's always hope!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Leslie and Amanda, if it's any incentive, at our Lil Pawz reunion at my house last October, Elaine went home with two less puppies than she arrived with, so there's always hope!


Now that's a BRIBE! If we get a puppy we're definitely coming!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Now everyone is going to come!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I am planning to bring a couple of puppies and I'm not counting on bringing home the same number that I take...

Oh, and I've already RSVP'd for Mousse!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie & Amanda if puppies are being given away I am on the next plane out to CA.

See Kimberly said she is not going home with the same # she is bringing, because I am picking up my puppy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- well maybe we can have someone up there pick up our puppy party favors!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, I am planning to bring a couple of puppies and I'm not counting on bringing home the same number that I take...
> 
> Oh, and I've already RSVP'd for Mousse!


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhh that reminds me! I need to RSVP the playdate! I'm coming too! :becky::becky:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

me too! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

good buddy said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhh that reminds me! I need to RSVP the playdate! I'm coming too! :becky::becky:


and


> I hope your next pup learns from Rufus!


 by Kimberly and


> I sure hope so too


 by Christy in another thread are too many hints on a new puppy for Christy :biggrin1:

I'm a great detective and noticed that Christy said that Rufus won't get a sister, probably because he'll be getting a BROTHER :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Maryam, You are a great detective! You and Julia are both on to me!! We are thrilled that Kimberly has seen fit to allow us to adopt Shamouti! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: :whoo:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

This is going to be one FUN:brushteeth::brushteeth: playdate....

I just can't think of a better way to spend my birthday!!!:drum:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> This is going to be one FUN:brushteeth::brushteeth: playdate....
> 
> I just can't think of a better way to spend my birthday!!!:drum:


Well since it's your birthday, I will share some of the puppy breath!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

I think my mom and I are going to come too. Everyone seems to be going and we think it will be so much fun. 
We will be bringing our two white fuzzies (Capri and Tank), but we will also be going home with two :biggrin1:, unless I get a puppy party favor.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh? Puppy party favors. I'm so excited. I'll make sure to bring an extra pet carry home bag since I'm sure I'm gonna win the big prize. LOL

Congrats again Christy - I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Yessssssss.....

Puppy breath for my birthday......

2nd best thing to getting a puppy....(which of course I did last year!!!))

Pix below is the first time I saw Austin(Power at the time) Jan, her DH and I met on the side of the freeway between San Antonio and Corpus...Grabbed that boy eace: and drove back to San Antonio and started the 13 hours back to the SF bayarea!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think if any of you want that puppy party favor, you'll have to find a way to get Christy & her husband's eyes off of Shamouti Booty. I think they're pretty smitten with him.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

But, Kimberly, you said you're bringing a _couple_ of puppies. Doesn't that mean there'd be other puppy party favors to be had???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Catherine- you drove there and back????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, the other one is Mousse. I might be willing to let him go, but only if I want to be a single woman too. DH would leave me in search of his boy. LOL!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine, That is the best birthday present ever! He has that same white splash on his face that Dasher has!

Shamouti is my late-late-late Christmas present! Larry gave me a card for Christmas (along with other things) with his blessings to get another Hav pup. I've been waiting all this time for just the right one!



Havtahava said:


> I think if any of you want that puppy party favor, you'll have to find a way to get Christy & her husband's eyes off of Shamouti Booty.


NOT GONNA HAPPEN!! :fencing:



Leslie said:


> But, Kimberly, you said you're bringing a _couple_ of puppies. Doesn't that mean there'd be other puppy party favors to be had???


There ya go! Leslie already has a black Hav girl. Now she needs a brown brindle boy! :boink::boink:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Christy! Rufus is going to have blast with his brother. Do you plan to take them both to your work? I remember the cute picture of puppy Rufus under your desk.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Catherine, That is the best birthday present ever! He has that same white splash on his face that Dasher has!
> 
> Shamouti is my late-late-late Christmas present! Larry gave me a card for Christmas (along with other things) with his blessings to get another Hav pup. I've been waiting all this time for just the right one!
> 
> ...


I'd be more than happy to come, if someone is going to give me a brown brindle boy to take home :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Congratulations Christy! Rufus is going to have blast with his brother. Do you plan to take them both to your work?


I am HOPING to take them both, but I have considered all options. Things have been very thin at work lately and since I really don't have set hours, well, for example, today I worked for an hour and came home! <G> I'm lucky to have alot of flexibility and I also live very close to work! I will want to bring Shamouti separately some days so he gets used to not always having Rufus right there. Shamouti will also go to puppy kindergarten so he learns how to act around other dogs. Once he's been here for awhile I'll have a better feel for what will work best for them both.

One thing I know for sure, is I'll be back to gettting up early and exercising the wigglies out of them both before work or they may just be too playful together for me to get anything done! :whoo:



Leslie said:


> I'd be more than happy to come, if someone is going to give me a brown brindle boy to take home :biggrin1:


I think you should come and see if you can talk her into it! That way I get to see you and Tori! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Only 5 more days until the big playdate!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Start charging those camera batteries NOW!!! I'm looking forward to seeing lots of great photos!:whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, I am planning to bring a couple of puppies and I'm not counting on bringing home the same number that I take...
> 
> Oh, and I've already RSVP'd for Mousse!


Kimberly,

Thank you so much for bringing Moose this past Saturday to Jeanne's home! Pebble really, really likes Moose! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I look forward to seeing everyone there and meeting some new faces too. I think I should make a motion at the general meeting that all general meetings should be held at Susan's home, since that is what it seems to take to get everyone together!!! :biggrin1:

Don't forget to bring $1 bills as the fund raiser during this event is the Agility Run. 

Oh, also, special security measures have been arranged so that no puppy snatching will take place!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, I'm looking forward to the fun runs. I don't think Mousse is big enough to do them though. Maybe I should bring someone else too?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I look forward to seeing everyone there and meeting some new faces too. I think I should make a motion at the general meeting that all general meetings should be held at Susan's home, since that is what it seems to take to get everyone together!!! :biggrin1:
> 
> Don't forget to bring $1 bills as the fund raiser during this event is the Agility Run.
> 
> Oh, also, special security measures have been arranged so that no puppy snatching will take place!!!


Hmmm .... Kathy does that mean my little Pebble will be safe too from puppy snatchers? Pebble still is a little thing and young looking - 17 weeks old.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Drive!!! No!! Might have been easier!!!

Drove the 2 hours to the San Antonio airport....waited 2 hours for the flight!!! flew from san antonio to houston>>>> 2 hour layover.....4 hour flight to san jose....bus to my car....and 1 hour drive to my house!

And austin did not potty AT ALL!!! until I got to San jose....i thought he was a camel!!!ound:ound:

My adrenalin kept me going!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh and I did the same getting to San Antonio!! A woman driven will suceed in anything!!!!eace:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am so sad (as is Lola) to miss this gathering! I have guests coming in to the city this coming weekend. I don't think it would be very nice for the hostess to a)drag them 1+ hours away from the boat or b)leave them on their own for 4+ hours. So please, please take lots of pictures. Anyway, I think my puppy snatching gene might kick in! 
Have a great time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh yes, I'm looking forward to the fun runs. I don't think Mousse is big enough to do them though. Maybe I should bring someone else too?


Yes!! Of course you should! WHO else will you be bringing??? :ear::ear:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Did I hear for certain that Amanda, Dasher and Dora will be attending? Wouldn't that be fabulous? Would love to meet Belle someday too. Hint, hint


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- Could you imagine Isabelle at a playdate with 40 dogs after sitting for 5 hours in the car. I do know my limits!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sally -









Amanda - Can't you just see Isabelle holding court however?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Lisa- Could you imagine Isabelle at a playdate with 40 dogs after sitting for 5 hours in the car. I do know my limits!!!!












Aww but then you're moving away to the east coast and we will never get to see you! :hurt:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Read my post again- I didn't say you wouldn't see me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Read my post again- I didn't say you wouldn't see me!


Ahh then your coming!! eace: SO who are you bringing? Dasher maybe?  Belle?? :dance:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Ahh then your coming!! eace: SO who are you bringing? Dasher maybe? Belle?? :dance:


Leslie and Tori! eace:eace:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How awesome! We will finally get to meet you So Cal-ers!! :whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG I am so excited for Saturday. I cannot wait to see everyone and their puppies!! Tito and Carmen can feel my excitement and have been acting quite silly all day. 

Sorry, this may be a dumb question, but what is a fun run? :redface:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, one of the women who does training has some agility equipment that she is going to set up. Obviously, it wouldn't work to do any serious agility training, but she will set it up so that people can run their dogs through it for $1 per run. It's a fundraiser for the club and some fun for the people and dogs too. I'm eager to see Maddie and Kohana go through it. Besides Tanya (the one bringing the equipment), I think those two dogs are the pros in the group.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oooooo! I like the way that sounds! I know I will try and fail miserably. I will have to bring lots of dollar bills for this as I would love to do the fun run with Carmen Charmin. We need to show everyone she has legs and they work since no one believes us!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No way! I know Carmen's legs don't work because every time I see her she is being carried by your husband. :laugh: 

And now that I know Amanda is coming, she will probably have another pro to run the course too.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohhhh...I'm going to have to bring some dollar bills! Maddie hasn't done any agility since early January when my back started giving me trouble. I'm curious to see what she remembers. She loves agility! However, she loves to play way more. I hope she'll be able to concentrate on agility when there are so many potential playmates there. Can't wait!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I second wanting to see Carmen walk since yes, your DH is always carrying his "baby." :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Ok who's bathing their dogs?*

I'm debating whether or not to bathe MeMe before the play date. She just had a bath Sunday and has to have another before she shows this Thursday. She's had two butt baths already this week. Can I just bring her looking a bit imperfect? Or is everyone going to have perfect looking Havanese?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mouse had a bath this morning before her vet appt. I will be bathing the puppies tonite - knowing darned well they poop/pee on their pee pad and then decide to wrestle/play on it...I just can't get myself to wake up at 6am tomorrow to bath them..!
So I guess the answer is yes, I will be bringing "imperfect" doggies to the playdate!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah, Lisa, I'll be bringing _my _boys to the playdate. They will be bathed the day after that! Actually, I'm going to give Lincoln his semi-annual haircut too. Although, I remember that they both stayed amazingly CLEAN at the last playdate at Susan's. Her yard is really Hav-friendly!

I wonder if Scout will try to capture MeMe's attention again. There will be so much more competition!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too! I will give my girls a bath on Saturday when we get home or Sunday! Kohana gets dirty just by looking at the ground ~ she loves to dig!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Ah, Lisa, I'll be bringing _my _boys to the playdate. They will be bathed the day after that! Actually, I'm going to give Lincoln his semi-annual haircut too. Although, I remember that they both stayed amazingly CLEAN at the last playdate at Susan's. *Her yard is really Hav-friendly!*
> 
> I wonder if Scout will try to capture MeMe's attention again. There will be so much more competition!


It must be remember she has 2 white adorable havsound:
Scout and MeMe :biggrin1::drum:arty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus had a bath yesterday and he's already far from perfect! I tried an anti-itchy stuff from Eqyss and they said to shampoo and spray, but conditoner was left out completely~~so he's got a lot of the fly aways! :suspicious: (smells a bit medinciny too!) :brushteeth:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't bother to bathe the dogs before the play date although McKenna and Sedona went to the groomer today. Their breeder will be here so I can't have them looking scrungy or she might take them away... . Our yard is very dog friendly but since our newly planted flowers and ground cover haven't yet spread out, there is some planting soil that they will run through (pet friendly soil, of course). Luckily it is dry so it will either fall out or comb out of coats very easily. I did as much research as I possibly could on what to plant that would be safe for pets since McKenna and Sedona have some mountain goat ancestors apparently. They sample EVERYTHING!. Rest assured that if your little ones nibble on a leaf or a flower in the back yard they should be fine. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone. Oh, and don't look too closely at our front yard. That's NEXT year's project!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, we are so looking forward to tomorrow's playdate. Benji and Lizzie got groomed on Tuesday but all the RLH, wrestling, morning walks since then have taken a toll on perfectly groomed bodies.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, so far so good this morning, I think we can make it without a bath. :whoo:

Susan if you are up and get a chance to check the weather, what's the outlook? We are cold and foggy in the bay area this morning. The Weather Channel says it may get to 79 degrees your way today.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Rest assured that if your little ones nibble on a leaf or a flower in the back yard they should be fine.


Susan, but if 40+ Havs each take a nibble, will your LANDSCAPING be fine? :biggrin1:

I am just looking into dog-safe plants and trees....I am amazed at how many things are poisonous, including foxgloves (which I just planted last year) which apparently are deadly even with a small nibble. 

See you all this afternoon! :whoo: I'll bring a small bottle of bubbles so we can use some of our photos in the June photos challenge! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Have fun you 'Westies' and please post loooooots of pics later!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> I'll bring a small bottle of bubbles so we can use some of our photos in the June photos challenge! :biggrin1:


Small bottle, I think you should bring a *gallon!* I'm so jealous, can't wait to see all the pictures!!!!! Hav lots of fun.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Photos from the CHCNC Play Date today!!*

What a fabulous day! There were so many people and so many Havs of all different sizes! In fact, there were SO many Havs, that it was a challenge to find your own dog, because chances were that there was one other dog that was a lookalike!

Some highlights:
- Amanda and Leslie joined us from So Cal, and Dora, Dasher and Tori too!
- Christy took home little Shamouti today
- We sang Happy Birthday to Catherine (Olliesmom)
- Wonderful food and hospitality, thanks to Susan (McKennaSedona) and her hubby!

Here are some photos from today:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

More photos!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Scout and Ellyn*

Katie noticed that her puppy Ellyn has virtually identical markings as Scout's - they both are black with white eyebrows, white around the snout, and grayish paws! We asked Elaine to take a couple of photos of them - do you see a resemblence? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

hoto::bounce: Thanks for sharing some photos! :bounce:hoto:

Scout and Ellyn do look alike! It's like seeing Scout a puppy again,huh?

Everyone looked like they had a great time! Wish we could of been there!lane:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*New thread for photos*

Oops, it looks like Katie started a new thread for photos from the playdate! I will repost these photos there:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4617


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Scout and Ellyn do look alike! It's like seeing Scout a puppy again,huh?


Scout will always look like a puppy to me...because next to Lincoln, he looks "little" ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Jane!
PS-I could say the same thing about Oliver and Comet


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*pictures please....*

Jane, Katie, Kimberly, Christy and anyone else at the event yesterday, would you please email privately pictures of yesterday's event so we can put some on the club web site and also send them be put in the Hotline and the Our Havanese magazines? Thanks,


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are a few photos.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Still more.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Last two...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

great photos!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Darn. I put them in the wrong thread...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan and Steve, thanks for being such gracious hosts. We all had a great time. It was wonderful to meet all the forum pals and say good bye. 

Jane, Susan, great pictures. I haven't had chance to upload any pictures yet. I hope to do it soon........


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Susan and Steve, thanks for being such gracious hosts. We all had a great time. *It was wonderful to meet all the forum pals and say good bye. *
> 
> Jane, Susan, great pictures. I haven't had chance to upload any pictures yet. I hope to do it soon........


  Hope you'll be back soon!


----------

